# Snickers car wash advert



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Apparently it's banned, but worth a watch anyways 






WWW.DREAMDETAIL.CO.UK

- Farnham's only professional detailing company -


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It should be banned............... Do they not know how much damage they are causing with sponges!!!!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if they clean upholstery stains.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

:lol: very good. Can't believe the made that and actually thought it wouldn't get banned! :lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

nice :argie:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That's gotta be Australian.... :lol:


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

And we get Joan Collins !!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why was that banned??


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's great thanks for sharing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wish my local one was like that.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Brilliant &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The more important point is when are they going to be returned to their original and correct name - Marathon


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd go.


----------

